# How do you copy someones "signature" when replying on CC



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2015)

Not sure where to post this question.
I notice that many people........when responding to one of the replies on CC will say e.g. "just as (insert signature) says".
How do they copy that signature ??
I have tried dragging & dropping etc. which works ONLY IF my reply is next to the poster.............if on a different page it doesn't work.
Thanks


----------



## Dave7 (30 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> By 'signature' do you mean their user name? Just type @ followed by the name and a box of choices will pop up. The signature is the text people choose to appear below the line at the bottom of each post.


Right.........in that case I mean the user name.
User13710
Ah...............it works 
Thanks


----------



## Lonestar (30 Jul 2015)

@Dave7 It works great.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Jul 2015)

@numbnuts works for me 2


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

If you do @Dave7 it give them a message they have been tagged and gets them running to thread


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

@Dave7


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

@Dave7


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

@Dave7


----------



## Lonestar (30 Jul 2015)

@Dave7 @Lonestar @Cuchilo @ianrauk


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

Lonestar said:


> @Dave7 @Lonestar @Cuchilo @ianrauk


@Lonestar @Dave7


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Jul 2015)

Is there a "Global" system where we can annoyingly @everyone


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Is there a "Global" system where we can annoyingly @everyone


Its called twitter .


----------



## Lonestar (30 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> @Lonestar @Dave7



I came running.


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

@Lonestar


----------



## Lonestar (30 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> @Lonestar



@Cuchilo @Cuchilo @Cuchilo @Cuchilo @Cuchilo


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)




----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

Hmmmmm doesn't work in a sig though . Or does it ? @Lonestar


----------



## Lonestar (30 Jul 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> Hmmmmm doesn't work in a sig though . Or does it ? @Lonestar




You rang?


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> @Shaun, the boys are being silly again ...


Grass !


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

@User13710 @Lonestar
I can be pathetic until you are sick of me  Only one of you will find this funny though


----------



## Cuchilo (30 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> We know.


A fun filled thread killed by yourself as usual . Do you ever crack a smile ?


----------



## Lonestar (1 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> @User13710 @Lonestar
> I can be pathetic until you are sick of me  Only one of you will find this funny though



@Cuchilo


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Aug 2015)

@Lonestar


----------



## Lonestar (2 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> @Lonestar







@Cuchilo


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Aug 2015)

@Lonestar


----------



## Lonestar (2 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> @Lonestar






@Cuchilo


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Aug 2015)

@Lonestar @User13710


----------



## Lonestar (2 Aug 2015)

Cuchilo said:


> @Lonestar @User13710



@Cuchilo That pic looks just like me.


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Aug 2015)

@Lonestar


----------



## jay clock (7 Aug 2015)

@Dave7 does this help!


----------

